# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Russian Vocabulary for Sports and Fitness

## MasterAdmin

фитнес-центр = fitness center
спортзал  = gymnasium, gym
тренажёрный зал =  gymnasium, gym
спортивный клуб = sports club[/color]
качалка = (slang) weight-lifting facility
качок = (slang) bodybuilder, weight-lifter
бассейн = swimming pool
каток = skating-rink 
стадион = stadium 
add more...

----------

